# Broken whips



## Chilobrachys (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought a giant tailless whip scorpion from pet supplies plus the other day for 20 bucks.  I was so surprised they had one and the conditions it was being kept in sucked, so I just bought it.  When I got it home I realized that its whips were missing.  Its eating and everything, but I was just wondering if they grow back.  Also, how often do they molt?


----------



## Borya (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it depends of is he (or she) adult or not. What size is he? They molt until they reach about 4-5 cm in body length. If he is smaller than it's a chance that whips will be regenerated. I think it should take at least 2 molts for full regeneration. 
Damons of size 2,5-4cm molt about twice a year.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 25, 2009)

Adult Damon will also molt. IME it takes several molts to regrow whips. I had a female who molted 2x which I bought with a snapped whip and I could still tell they were not the same size.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 26, 2009)

As long as it makes it to the next molt it will grow back the whip but even after a dozen molts the whip is not likely to match the other.


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 13, 2010)

I once got a D Diadema for half price because it was missing a leg and a whip,  one molt and it was all better.  the new growth was full size the first time too.


----------



## presurcukr (Jan 13, 2010)

mitchnast said:


> I once got a D Diadema for half price because it was missing a leg and a whip,  one molt and it was all better.  the new growth was full size the first time too.


I had the same thing happen. The one I got was missing one leg and one whip and in one molt they were back to normal!


----------

